

Hall is Hiring a JavaScript Hacker - bretthellman
http://blog.hall.com/post/34770818214/hiring-hackers-javascript-ios

======
bretthellman
Would love to chat if you're interested. Our office is in Mountain View,
directly on Castro Street.

